# A SNOOK'S TALE at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 27, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Aug 23rd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Turn of events today as my 3-pack showed up early and eager! I said to 'em, â€œWhat ya'll doin' here so early? Ya'll stay up all night?â€ They said, â€œHeck no Boudreaux, we ready to fisch!â€ Hey, well, that's my best Cajun impression - good thing my impression of a fishing guide is better! Opting for the live shrimp today, as I alluded to in last night's live Keep Austin Fishing broadcast, I showed up with 'crickets' as by ole pal Talkalot Philip refers to them! Good thing we had them because it was on (well, not 'on', but way better than the past two weeks) with the bite. First there were keeper trout, then smalls, then trash fish, then keeper redfish, and then more trash. I tell you, these guys were busy today, and must have returned to the water ten times the amount of fish they boxed. Ending the day early, they were worn out. Instead of trying to limit on redfish, they said, â€œTake me in Captain!' So, I obliged! Friends, thanks for reading and sharing! Come down here and let's cut up together and share a few laughs and stories! Hope to see you soon!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was the first of two days with this group from the annual repeat customer party of Mark A. Today wasnâ€™t a bad showing at all, especially considering at least one of our guys had never fished before. We experienced some good cooperation from some extremely nice redfish today. The guys enjoyed themselves, and had a good time out on the water. Weâ€™ll try our luck again on Friday morning for a half-day adventure!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - It was a grind this morning wading with lures, but we finally found a decent bite. The Erik T. party of three almost recognized their full 3-man trout limit, and some of their fish were extremely nice trout. This type of trout turnout is what we will look to expect as we end the hotter months of summer and enter into the fall fishing pattern of fighting big trout on artificial baits. If youâ€™re an avid artificial enthusiast, or would like to learn to wade fish with lures, nowâ€™s the time to get youâ€™re gear ready, because as soon as the strong heat breaks as a result of the first notable cool front of the season, the trout action is going to skyrocket! Come wade with us at Bay Flats Lodge this fall, and see for yourself just how much fun you can really have!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - A dozen stops, lots of miles, hundreds of casts, and I just couldnâ€™t put Tyler and Travis on a trout bite. So, they had to settle for a last stop â€œHail Maryâ€ and found some big pulls. Both Tyler and Travis boxed their first-ever redfish, caught lots of smalls, and finished off a solid redfish limit to 25â€. Weâ€™ll be out again tomorrow for a half-day with these two, hoping to keep the bite rolling!

*FRIDAY - Aug 24th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Good stuff on a shorter day for a great customer visiting BFL time and again. Budget constraints aside, the difference between taking customers to lunch during the work week versus treating them to a day of bay fishing (along with an overnight stay at BFL) can mean the difference in having a customerâ€™s business for a one time order, or having their business for many years to come. In this age of hit-n-run customer retention, which would you rather explain to the owner or in the boardroom, how you closed a deal and made a decent margin on the order or how you gained and retained a multi-million dollar customer who assures you purchase orders for the next several years? Thatâ€™s the kind of business we are doing out on the water each and every day. Consider it the next big thing occurring in social media - our own version of â€˜face timeâ€™.

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Day 2 showed that these guys werenâ€™t going to give up until it was time to go home. They took it to the redfish again this morning, just like yesterday! They ended this morningâ€™s half-day trip with lots of fish for the frying pan, as well as a lot of good stories to pass along to family and friends at home.






​
*SATURDAY - Aug 25th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Team-building group of four boats out for a half-day of fishing and some friendly competition today. The â€œboss manâ€, Richard, happened to be on my boat. Last year, their first year at Bay Flats and their inaugural tournament, Richardâ€™s boat got stuck with the â€œDead A** Lastâ€ trophy that heâ€™s had to display in his office for the past year. This year, they turned the tables and pulled out a win, gaining bragging rights for the year. Lots of fun with these guys (and gal)! Thanks for the tip Capt. Billy Freudensprung! Weâ€™ll be out again for another half-day Sunday morning!

*A SNOOKâ€™S TALE​*With the exception of only a few reported instances, Snook landings in Texas waters have generally been confined to the very southern tip of the state along the U.S. and Mexico border, near South Padre Island and Port Isabel. Some say this may be because the Snook population in Mexico once was so great that it naturally spilled over into Texas waters near the border, thereby supplying the southern portion of Texas with a small number of Snook that coastal anglers in south Texas could enjoy on rare occasion. However, having a small population of Snook in Texas has not necessarily always been the case.






​
In the late 1800â€™s and early 1900â€™s, the Texas population of Snook was believed to be thriving. However, and as-like with many other popular sport fish like the Speckled Trout, Redfish, and Flounder, the commercial fishing industry consequently took its toll on the Snook population in our state waters. As late as the 1920â€™s, it wasnâ€™t uncommon for commercial fishermen to recognize catches of nearly a quarter-million pounds of Snook. As a result, Snook numbers continued to dwindle, and the last commercial landing of Snook took place in the early 1960â€™s, and Snook were outlawed for commercial sale in the late 1980â€™s.

Ever since then, random fishing reports have still included occasional stories of Snook landings taking place down in the Lower Laguna Madre. Some south Texas coastal fishing guides even offer specialty Snook trips for anglers targeting a chance at what seems to have become the ever-elusive Snook. But even with itâ€™s highly recognized popularity in south Texas near the border of Mexico, the Snook have been discovered as far north as Galveston and the Sabine River, and an unrecorded number of Snook were killed in Galveston Bay and the Matagorda Bays during a record cold freeze in the mid-1980â€™s.

Historically, itâ€™s been rare for Snook to be caught along our Texas mid-coast region. Granted, Snook landings have happened over the years on limited occasions here, but not on a regular basis, at all - probably only a handful of reported landings in many, many years. However, there has been a notable increase in the number of reported Snook catches in our surrounding San Antonio Bay region over the course of this past year. Some claim that Hurricane Harvey relocated the Snook here from southern Texas waters, while others claim the Snook may be here as a result of them needing to find new breeding grounds.






​
Regardless of what the real reason may be, catching Snook continues to be on the rise here, and we are certainly very pleased to be seeing this forward progress! Itâ€™s truly revitalizing to be allowed to witness such a fragile resource begin reappearing right before your own eyes, and with such vigor and energy. One of our own Bay Flats Lodge guides, Capt. Garrett Wygrys, has even gone as far as to develop a method of locating these amazing fish, and he reports that the Snook have continued to grow as a direct product of his vigilant practice of Catch, Photo, and Release (CPR). We all appreciate Capt. Garrettâ€™s photos and conservation initiative toward the preservation and protection of our regenerating Snook population, and we all look forward to what he may be able to share with us regarding further Snook discoveries as we prepare for the end of summer and the start of fall. This yearâ€™s Snook action will all be over with as soon as water temperatures approach the 60-degree mark, so let us know as soon as you can if youâ€™d like to get in on some of the fun with Capt. Garrett! Until next time, tight lines to all, and be careful out there!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Kevin Matula and Capt. Perry Rankin were great! - *Maddie D. 8/26/18*

We love coming to Bay Flats Lodge, as the hospitality and amenities are always first-class, and Capt. Billy Freudensprung is the best guide in the whole wide world! - *Kenner C. 8/25/18*

Great staff - very professional and courteous! Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was excellent - he put us on the fish! First time to visit, and we look forward for more trips in the future. Excellent from A to Z! - *Jerald R. 8/25/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.0 3in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in* 
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High near 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A southerly flow with an inverted upper trough expected on Monday. The upper trough will increase moisture and provide a better chance for showers and thunderstorms on Monday. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms are expected Tuesday through Thursday as copious moisture moves across the region and as weak upper level disturbances move westward from the northwest Gulf of Mexico toward south Texas. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 89.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Aug 27, 2018 by Michael C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff is first-class, Capt. Kevin Matula is a great guide, and your facility is really nice! You can't improve on perfection! - Michael C. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Richard M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Thank you and your staff for a great weekend of business and fishing. Your staff member, Patsy, was awesome! The guides were great, and our Capt. Todd Jones was the best! Our group will be returning on an annual basis! - Richard M. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Mike F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our steak was cooked perfectly, and Capt. Nick Dahlman is a good guide! - Mike F. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Mitchell A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Garrett Wygrys and Capt. Perry Rankin were very helpful for someone like me who has little fishing knowledge - those guys worked hard all day! Each person of the staff was nice, helpful and hospitable. The staff all did a great job, and they all made this trip very easy and relaxing! - Mitchell A. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Mark W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I have been on numerous fishing and hunting trips, both deep-sea and big game. Capt. Nick Dahlman went above and beyond the norm to make sure we caught our limit of speckled trout. He is an asset to your operation! The cooking and food quality were awesome! Thank You! And whoever hires your staff does an outstanding job! - Mark W. 8/27/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Aug 27, 2018 by Travis E. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything exceeded my expectations! This is a great place, and I will be back! - Travis E. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Pamela R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Todd Jones is truly up there with our top most favorite things about your lodge! He was such a nice guy. He knew exactly where to go to put us on the fish, and he enjoyed celebrating our excitement over winning our company tournament. He was enthusiastic and made the entire time on his boat a memorable one! Thank you so much Capt. Todd, you will definitely be our request for next year! The grounds were spotless. The rooms were so clean and the beds were more comfortable than any 5-star hotel Iâ€™ve stayed in! Kudos to the cleaning staff - very impressive! Your lodge is way above the grade in our opinions. Keep doing what youâ€™re doing, and we will be back again and again! Thank you for an amazing time in your little piece of paradise! - Pamela R. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Jamie A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Food was great and the staff were very friendly and treated us well! Once we got out on the water, we had a great time with Capt. Nick Dahlman. He was very knowledgeable and we all had a good time and caught some good fish! - Jamie A. 8/27/18

Aug 27, 2018 by Mallory T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep up the good work! Yâ€™all are absolutely top-notch! Canâ€™t wait to get back! Thank you for everything! I had an absolute blast! - Mallory T. 8/27/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Captain Steven Boldt*

Went off the grid today with Capt. Steven Boldt to find solid trout like this one. We saw slicks popping behind us, and he said "hmmm, I think we need to start your trolling motor up and get upwind of this action." Back-to-back days of text book trout fishing with Capt. Steven Boldt. Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina is very blessed to have someone who demonstrates true passion and continues to practice is craft of pleasing guests.

Really enjoyed fishing with Capt. Steven Boldt for the first time. I now â€œget itâ€ why so many guests enjoy him. He put me on the fish but more importantly corrected himself on the direction we were heading. â€œThis doesnâ€™t look right, water is gar holed, letâ€™s take this direction."

Iâ€™ve always said you fish conditions, not spots. Today was text book trout fishing 101. We also found solid redfish.

The passion this guide plays with reminds me today why I became a Fishing guide. Not all days are great fishing days, the guide makes the difference why itâ€™s worth coming back.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Aug 29, 2018 by John G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Thank you again for an awesome day of fishing. If anyone wants to go fishing at the coast, I recommend Bay Flats Lodge and Capt. Billy Freudensprung! - John G. 8/29/18

Aug 29, 2018 by Kelli L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jason Wagenfehr was amazing! He is such a personable guy, and a great guide! We really enjoyed him and would want to have him guide whenever we come back! This was my first time at Bay Flats Lodge, and I absolutely plan on returning! I had such a great time, and it was the perfect little get away! - Kelli L. 8/29/18


----------



## Nate_TXFOWL

Awessome to see the healthy snook populations up and down the coast!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Sep 4, 2018 by Troy D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The entire staff was very friendly and professional! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was the only guide to produce limits of both trout and redfish. We had our limits by 9:00am, and most guides would have called it a day. Instead, Capt. Garrett took us to a place where he knew that Snook would be, and he allowed us to fish for a few more hours. Not only did he spend a lot of time doing this, but he used quiet a bit of fuel. He was great, and I would love to fish with him again! The food was great and the staff was very accommodating! This is, by far, the nicest lodge I've ever been to.- a very nice facility that you should be very proud of! Although nice, the pictures on your web site simply don't do it justice. From the bedding to the shampoo, it was all very nice! Keep up the great work! - Troy D. 9/4/18

Sep 4, 2018 by Jeff H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The hospitality was outstanding in all aspects, and I had a great time! I will be looking to book my family during the off-season. Again, great job by all, and thanks for a wonderful trip! - Jeff H. 9/4/18

Sep 4, 2018 by Jacob B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had the best day out there with Capt. Kevin Matula. He was extremely knowledgeable, helpful, and friendly. We had a lot of fun banter, and he took care of all our needs without being condescending about my limited fishing knowledge! He made sure we hit multiple spots when the fish weren't biting, and he made sure we caught fish. He was very patient with our wild group! Holy Smokes! That dinner was out of this world! Absolutely beautiful place, and the house was spotless! - Jacob B. 9/4/18

Sep 4, 2018 by Ricky G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I really enjoyed the stay, and our guides, Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and Capt. Heath Borchert, were two of the best! The food was so good I started eating our group's leftovers! - Ricky G. 9/4/18

Sep 4, 2018 by Troy H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Love the down home hospitality! Capt. Garrett Wygrys is a great guide! Keep up the great work - it's spot on! - Troy H. 9/4/18

Sep 3, 2018 by Carlos B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The Lodge staff was very friendly and helpful! Capt. David McClelland did an excellent job in providing his guide services. The food was phenomenal and could easily be compared to any five-star restaurant. Everything from the hors d'oeurves down to the dessert were exemplary! The meal was also prepared and served in a five-star restaurant manner. Rooms were very comfortable and clean! - Carlos B. 9/3/18

Sep 3, 2018 by Scott B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Garrett Wygrys is a fine person, and a good fishing guide, as well! - Scott B. 9/3/18

Sep 1, 2018 by George O. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Wonderful place and facilities! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was awesome - very helpful and knowledgable! Your Lodge truly rates at the highest category in quality! - George O. 9/1/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Sep 6, 2018

by Bob P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Over my many trips to Bay Flats, I've dealt with different people in the lodge and they are all very professional and easy to work with. The meals continue to be one of the highlights of these trips - everyone was impressed! - Bob P. 9/6/18
Sep 6, 2018

by Matt H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Excellent service across the board! The evening appetizers and dinner were both fantastic! - Matt H. 9/6/18
Sep 6, 2018

by Michael V. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great hospitality and friendly staff! I had the opportunity to be with two great guides, Capt. Doug Russell and Capt. Lil' John Wyatt, who were both very knowledgeable and were there to make it an awesome experience! Great cooks and a clean and welcoming facility! - Michael V. 9/6/18
Sep 4, 2018

by Troy D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The entire staff was very friendly and professional! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was the only guide to produce limits of both trout and redfish. We had our limits by 9:00am, and most guides would have called it a day. Instead, Capt. Garrett took us to a place where he knew that Snook would be, and he allowed us to fish for a few more hours. Not only did he spend a lot of time doing this, but he used quiet a bit of fuel. He was great, and I would love to fish with him again! The food was great and the staff was very accommodating! This is, by far, the nicest lodge I've ever been to.- a very nice facility that you should be very proud of! Although nice, the pictures on your web site simply don't do it justice. From the bedding to the shampoo, it was all very nice! Keep up the great work! - Troy D. 9/4/18
Sep 4, 2018

by Jeff H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The hospitality was outstanding in all aspects, and I had a great time! I will be looking to book my family during the off-season. Again, great job by all, and thanks for a wonderful trip! - Jeff H. 9/4/18
Sep 4, 2018

by Jacob B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had the best day out there with Capt. Kevin Matula. He was extremely knowledgeable, helpful, and friendly. We had a lot of fun banter, and he took care of all our needs without being condescending about my limited fishing knowledge! He made sure we hit multiple spots when the fish weren't biting, and he made sure we caught fish. He was very patient with our wild group! Holy Smokes! That dinner was out of this world! Absolutely beautiful place, and the house was spotless! - Jacob B. 9/4/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

Sep 14, 2018 by Landon D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Fabulous facility, and I had an awesome time! - Landon D. 9/14/18

Sep 14, 2018 by Ryan B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
It's always a great time! - Ryan B. 9/14/18

Sep 14, 2018 by Dale S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I have been many times before to the Lodge, and it has always been very good.  However, the Bay Flats team this time was over the top! - Dale S. 9/14/18

Sep 13, 2018 by Russell R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Food was great, room was really clean, and the staff was cheerful and helpful - staff, food and accommodations are all great. Thank you for a great stay! - Russell R. 9/13/18

Sep 13, 2018 by Skylar S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Hands down the best lodge I have ever been to - great food and 5-star hospitality! Donâ€™t skip the biscuits and gravy! Capt. Doug Russell had us on fish the whole time - we had a great time! - Skylar S. 9/13/18

Sep 13, 2018 by Shannon W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Greatest experience yet! Capt. Billy Freudensprung was great - we had a blast! - Shannon W. 9/13/18

Sep 13, 2018 by Paul J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The girls cooking and serving were so helpful and made you feel at home - good food, and service with a smile! Rooms were spotless! Capt. Doug Russell really worked to get us on the fish. He did a good job! I have never caught so many fish on a trip. I'd go again with Capt. Doug in a heartbeat! The food and service were excellent - a perfect steak! - Paul J. 9/13/18


----------

